# Johnny Morris Reel Disassembly



## louie lip'em

If I have to ask this question, I know, I shouldn't be taking reels apart and repairing them...but here I go!
Johnny Morris JMX 1000 S probably 5 years old. Has no screw on the handle for its removal. How do you remove the cranking side of the reel?? If I try to just spin the handle the oppisite way, I feel as if I'm going to break something.


----------



## Bad Bub

Probably just unscrew the handle from the shaft. I have 3 quantum's that are set up that way. After 5 years, I'm sure yours is gonna be stiff....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## legendaryyaj

The nutless handles usually have a locking plastic washer beneath the handle that you have to press down to be able to loosen the handle. My Energy PT has it. If there's no washer, it's probably built into the drag star. Press that down then turn. I have a JM Elite(about 5-6 yrs old) that has the press down drag star and no washer.


----------



## soua0363

It has been a long while since I have posted anything on here but I own a couple of the older model Johnny Morris reels (silver). To answer your question, you will need to push down on the drag star and then rotate the handle backwards. You will need to keep the drag star down as you loosen the handle. 

Once you do remove the handle and remove the spool out the other side, there will be a small screw that secures the frame to the handle side plate. You will need to remove this screw as well as the exposed screws on the handle side plate to be able to remove the plate.


----------

